# Moving/Relocating



## DavidAhumada (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm looking at relocating in the fall. Currently my thought is Minneapolis or Chicago. I was hoping people may have comments/advice on relocating, and thoughts on getting started in the two locations. My primary focus is lighting.


----------



## Footer (Apr 16, 2011)

Do you have connections in either city that can start lining you up work? Do you have a mile long resume' with large, respected groups? If you do, go for it. If you want to break in from scratch.... have fun. Both of those markets are tough. The only place that is tougher is NYC. In this industry, I tend to lean towards "go where the work is" vs "go where you want to work and find it". Everyone is using Artsearch/Backstagejobs.com to find people. Even if you are local, you are competing with everyone else accross the country for the "big" jobs. For the small jobs/neck down work its hard to get in unless you know someone. Its a hard world in this industry. If you have the contacts, you are set. If you don't, its nearly impossible to get in.


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 16, 2011)

I second what Kyle says. I also add that you will want to be sure you have a fair amount of savings on hand no matter where you end up prior to relocating. When you are first starting out in a new area, work might be spotty at best even with connections. When you are well established, you will still find that available work will vary from season to season. You will need the financial cushion to survive more so than in other lines of work. Plus, moving expenses always add up more than you plan for. Good luck with your hunt! 

~Dave


----------



## DavidAhumada (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys. I currently work for a retail company that would transfer me to a store in either area. I would have a paycheck coming in when I got there to get me by until I could get myself more established. I do have associates in both cities that I have been in the process of contacting. My main reason for heading to a larger market is to help expand my portfolio. Since I completed my degree, there are not many opportunities in my current market, and I feel the need to relocate somewhere with more available opportunities. Are there any specific advantages/disadvantages to either market?


----------



## bishopthomas (Apr 23, 2011)

Having a job lined up is extremely important in relocating. Since you have that covered I say go for it! It's extremely scary but can be a wonderful thing. Moving across the country was the best decision my wife and I have ever made. We moved from Arkansas to New Jersey in 2006. She had a low paying job, barely able to pay the bills, and I started making cold calls. After several months I was hired as a freelance engineer by a couple of companies and eventually started my own business.

In 2009 a position opened in Nashville for my wife, she took it and we moved again. It was a big promotion for her and resulted in some great outside sales experience, but I couldn't find work in the year that I lived there. So again we moved to New Jersey and things are going well here.

All of this to say that some decisions lead to prosperity and a happier lifestyle and sometimes not. They always lead to new experiences and that's never a bad thing. There's only one way to find out if life could be better elsewhere. Good luck with everything, and if you decide to come to the Philly/NYC areas let me know and I'll do whatever I can to help.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Apr 24, 2011)

If you have a way you can transfer and keep your job it makes it a ton easier. But there are other things to consider. As many people have said before knowing someone with contacts in that city is a HUGE plus. Last time I relocated I went with a job in hand to the city. This time (I'm in the middle of relocating now) I'm going with several contacts who will be able to help me break in when I get there. The other thing to think about with relocating is its hard moving to a place where you don't know anyone. Having to make all new friends again, and have good friends is a lot of work. In the past year I've realized that there is a difference between good friends you've had a short time, and those who have known you for years.

But if you are in Fargo ND, I'd say make the jump!


----------



## bishopthomas (Apr 24, 2011)

Pie4Weebl said:


> But if you are in Fargo ND, I'd say make the jump!


 
Exactly! My first move from Arkansas to New Jersey was a HUGE culture shock, but it was EXACTLY what I was looking for. Most people hate where they're from, so going to the polar opposite is an amazing experience. I've been to every major city in the country and they all pale in comparison to New York City. If you want a change from Fargo I would say just make the move to NYC. Minneapolis and Chicago are fine cities but I wouldn't choose them unless I had a reason to go (friends/family/job). Although, I'm a little biased as I did break my leg in Minneapolis...


----------



## DavidAhumada (May 19, 2011)

Well I've decided to relocate to Minneapolis. I'm working on my transfer as we speak, and looking for housing. I'm focusing on the Home Depot at 1520 New Brighton Boulevard, Minneapolis, MN 55413.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (May 20, 2011)

Good Luck!


----------



## shiben (May 21, 2011)

DavidAhumada said:


> Well I've decided to relocate to Minneapolis. I'm working on my transfer as we speak, and looking for housing. I'm focusing on the Home Depot at 1520 New Brighton Boulevard, Minneapolis, MN 55413.



For housing? Their security people might have an issue with that... ;-)


----------

